# logitech profiler nirgends auffindbar ?



## Doggycat (13. Dezember 2015)

hallo ich hab heute mal wieder mein drving force gt rausgeholt und wollte ne runde project cars spielen.
doch da ich mir windows 10 installiert hatte hab ich den treiber nicht mehr aber im internet find ich den nicht oder gibts da jetzt was anderes?


----------



## Kotor (13. Dezember 2015)

Logitech Gaming Software: Driving Force™ GT - Logitech Support

grüße
kotor


----------

